# Something cool for me AND you...



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have this acer aspire one KAV10 and I ported android 3.2 to it, and now I need to gain root acess. How would I go about doing that???


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Try using stuff like S1C or ZergRush. If that doesn't work then you can try manually pushing necessary su files through ADB.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

+1 for zergRush. You could also try psnuter.


----------

